# Will pigeon adopt days old baby....



## Danafraquelli (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi everybody,

So I had my first rescue over a year ago. She is doing really well. This morning I found another little baby in the garden, not sure if it is a pigeon. If parents do not come I will have to make a plan.

This little bird is just so small and I am starting to think ahead what i can do.
I am not sure if it is a pigeon, can anybody here help identify please...?
Because of his size and age I am not sure I can help him... Will my other female pigeon feed him? Is she capable of feeding him\her....?
Thirdly is it wise to try this as a option?

Lats any other advice you could give would be amazing....
Thank you so much ....


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

That’s a dove, I’d guess about 5 days old. If your pigeon is sitting on eggs she might accept it. I would definitely try that. If she doesn’t you need to start feeding the baby soon.


----------



## Danafraquelli (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi thank you so much for your time and advice. I found him around 2 hours ago, his crop is bulged. I am not sure if he had just fallen or if it has been a bit of time already. 

I had just brought him inside its cold out... and windy... I have put him with my pigeon to see what will happen, but I just took her eggs away 4 days ago. She seems a bit spooked as she lives alone in the house with us... I will go out and get what i need in case she rejects him. She generally lives free in a section of our house but is familiar with a cage to go outside in summer. There are no formulas here for birds where I live and my rescue I saved on oats and grind up bird seed with egg... I am not sure about this one he seems too small for that....

again thank you


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How is your baby doing? He is still young enough to be syringe fed. You can also try baby porridge that contains no sugar and milk products. You can also add defrosted peas (shelled and mashed up) to the porridge. Make it the consistency of tomato sauce.


----------



## Danafraquelli (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi everybody,

Thank you so much for trying to help. 
Not long after I brought him inside and tried to warm him up so I can make a attempt to feed him, he passed suddenly. 

I was torn up about it and so were my kids. We have a large tree and often find little birds under it. Whenever it is `too late` it is always hard on us.

I have to remind them and myself, often, that at the end of the day nature will take its course no matter what we do.... But my kids and I will never give up trying....

With every attempted rescue we are blessed to learn so much more.

Again thank you so much for jumping to my rescue as always.

Till next time ....
God bless


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost him. He must have been injured when he fell. Sometimes it's just amazing when they drop from such a height and still survive. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm sorry you lost him, I know it can be very difficult. Thank you for trying to help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry he didn't make it. Thanks for trying for him.


----------



## Suz721chickens (Jan 22, 2009)

It's a hard thing to see but when a baby is very ill the parent (s) will often push them from the nest or simply stop feeding them and the baby will wander off. I think it's natures way to stop spread of illness to their hatchmate. So many times when we come across them they are near death.


----------

